# Что делать?



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Апр 2010)

Вопрос по тактике, кто что думает?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Апр 2010)

А клиника есть?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Апр 2010)

Выраженный нижний парапарез.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Апр 2010)

Опля! И как давно, парапарез?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Апр 2010)

С осени 2009. Что делать с "картинкой"?


----------



## Елена Алексеевна. (2 Май 2010)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> С осени 2009. Что делать с "картинкой"?


Если тазовые функции сохранены, то моё мнение, лечить консервативно.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Май 2010)

Я также склоняюсь к консервативному лечению, нейрохирурги предлагают ляминектомию нескольких сегментов. Решение будет принимать больная. 
Но мне интересен патогенез, какова природа этого процесса? Кто встречался с таким?


----------



## Елена Алексеевна. (3 Май 2010)

У меня есть такой больной. Синдром выключения артерии Адамкевича. Развивалось подостро, где-то около двух недель. Нижний парапарез с диссоциированной анестезией, мочился вяло, дефекация была затруднена серьёзно. Потихонечку выползаем без операции. Короче говоря уже уверенно ходит: два часа в день бодрым шагом. Но сейчас, когда кризис позади, он лениться ходить. Опять сел за руль.
Ещё. Судя по тому, что были парезы рук, миелоишемией было охвачено шейное утолщение.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Май 2010)

Я спрашивал не о причине миелоишеми. Внимательно посмотрите снимки, я озадачен и спрашивал о процессе в с\м канале...
Какова природа этого явления? У кого какие мысли?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Май 2010)

Вы имеете ввиду "болезнь Форестье" - наоборот?
Что не припомню таких снимков.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Май 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> болезнь Форестье" - наоборот?



:p:p:p:p
Ну пускай так. Но не суть важно как обозвать, вопрос ЧТО ЭТО????
Какова природа этого явления...


----------



## abelar (3 Май 2010)

Елена Алексеевна. написал(а):


> У меня есть такой больной. Синдром выключения артерии Адамкевича. .


Согласен. А причина: разрыв МПД под переднюю продольную связку,экструзия содержимого в подбрюшинное пр-во, реактивное воспаление, отек, компрессия, стеноз арт.Адамкевича. Клиническаи - спинальный инсульт. Антелистез L1.Два позвонка сработали как ножницы и продавили МПД вентрально.
Бывает у штангистов и пауэрлифтеров. В моей практике у двоих из четырех пациентов начиналось остро, с явлениями перитонита, атонией кишечника, нефрологической патологией. Один долго лечился от панкреатита. 
При люмбальной пункции ищем лейкоциты....и прочее...
Трое - получали массированную противовоспалительную и антибиотикотерапию, затем, в неврологическом отделении - лечили как спинальный инсульт. Один (с "панкреатитом") - вообще ничего не делал (холод-голод и покой). Выписан из гастроэнтерологии. "Случайно" сделал МРТ.
Сроки и полнота восстановления - одинаковые.:blush200:

Добавлено через 4 минуты


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> :p:p:p:p
> Ну пускай так. Но не суть важно как обозвать, вопрос ЧТО ЭТО????
> Какова природа этого явления...


"Природа" обычно такая: парень тяжелоатлет - юниор. Кандидат в "большой спорт". Анатомически - сакрализации 5-го поясничного нет. (а это - брак). Позвоночник излишне подвижен. Приглашают "доктора". Тренер, перекрестив юное дарование, нагружает вес. Парень - рвет. Раздается характерный хлопок ("пушечный выстрел" называется ) А дальше - либо прощай спорт. либо здравствуй олимпийский резерв. Жестоко, но конкретно.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Май 2010)

Братья и сестры! Други по куску хлеба! ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО при внимательно зрим в снимки и ищем с/м канал от L3 и до "хвоста". Не находим его, ужасаемся, задаем вопрос по типу: "а как это" и выдвигаем версии патогенеза согласно увиденному.


----------



## abelar (3 Май 2010)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> :p:p:p:p
> Но не суть важно как обозвать, .


В понедельник выложу почти аналогичные снимки. У пациента была армейская травма: "сел на какой-то острый штырь" в танке. Образовался свищ в районе копчика. Периодически воспалялся с водянистыми выделениями. Наверняка инфицировался. Сейчас ставят болезнь Бехтерева. Неврологических симптомов - минимум.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Май 2010)

Спинная сухотка вызвала полную окклюзию с/м канала?


----------



## abelar (3 Май 2010)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> . Не находим его, ужасаемся, .


Но, он конечно есть (первые два снимка вверху справа.) Но очень, очень узкий....
Разумеется, снимок из разряда "бывает же такое"...

Добавлено через 5 минут


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Спинная сухотка вызвала полную окклюзию с/м канала?


После инфекционного менингита картина похожая...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Май 2010)

abelar написал(а):


> После инфекционного менингита картина похожая...



Снимки есть показать?

Добавлено через 1 час 14 минут


abelar написал(а):


> В понедельник выложу почти аналогичные снимки.



В смысле сегодня выложите?


----------



## abelar (3 Май 2010)

Поперечный миелит.  Заболевание, характеризующимся быстрым развитием симптомов поражения спинного мозга. Типично поражение молодых пациентов. Основной причиной заболевания считается вирусная инфекция На МРТ в острой стадии может отмечаться некоторое утолщение спинного мозга в размерах с определением интрамедуллярно расположенной области повышения сигнала на Т2-взвешенных МРТ, захватывающего обычно несколько сегментов спинного мозга  В поздней стадии процесса МРТ выявляет нисходящую атрофию спинного мозга 
См картинку. (Снимал вебкамерой с экрана. Потому что у меня она в ворде. А как оттуда прикрепить картинку - не знаю...:cray


----------



## abelar (3 Май 2010)

Я, конечно все это про себя называл арахноидитом. Видел туберкулезный.
В понедельник будет травматический+инфекционный (скорее e.coli ) Просто я , соблюдая этику, спрошу пациента. Я не думаю, что он будет против... У подростков - чаще всего вирусный менингит.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Май 2010)

abelar написал(а):


> См картинку. (Снимал вебкамерой с экрана. Потому что у меня она в ворде. А как оттуда прикрепить картинку - не знаю...:cray



Не тот режим и мало информативно. Может есть ещё?


----------



## Доктор Попов (3 Май 2010)

*Доктор Зинчук*, подобной картинки еще не встречал в своей практике. Как я понимаю, парез нижних конечностей вялый, а не спастический. 
Сразу же на ум приходит арахноидит, возможно больному делались эпидуральные блокады перед ухудшением? Также чисто теоретически можно поискать эпидуральную опухоль типа липомы или липосаркомы, но что-то уж очень распространенный процесс получается.

Глубокоуважаемый* abelar*, поперечный миелит это сегментарное поражение серого вещества спинного мозга, а доктор Зинчук поставил случай продолженного сдавления корешков конского хвоста с уровня L2-3 и ниже.

Как представитель "столярной" школы медицины предлагаю (конечно после максимально возможного обследования) расширенную ламинектомию с биопсией. Это даст шанс больному восстановить утраченные функции, а также удовлетворит наше любопытство! aiwan


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (4 Май 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> расширенную ламинектомию с биопсией. Это даст шанс больному восстановить утраченные функции, а также удовлетворит наше любопытство! aiwan



Здравствуйте коллега Попов, рад что вы заинтересовались темой. Вчера больная направлена к братьям нейрохирургам для решения вопроса об оперативном лечении. Я планировал повторить снимки с усилением и возможно дополнить стинтиграфией, но не сложилось, решили что будем оперировать. Буду держать вас всех в курсе дальнейших результатов лечения.


----------



## Доктор Попов (4 Май 2010)

В трепетном ожидании...


----------



## Елена Алексеевна. (25 Май 2010)

Доктор Зинчук, что там с Вашей больной? Как дела?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Июн 2010)

Елена Алексеевна. написал(а):


> Доктор Зинчук, что там с Вашей больной? Как дела?



Ничего...
Заставили сделать новую пачку снимков МРТ, и поставили перед фактом, что готовы удалять только грыжу. Об оклюзии С/М  канала ни слова ни пол слова...


----------



## Елена Алексеевна. (5 Июн 2010)

А может нейрохирурги правы! В конце-концов, сп. мозг на этом уровне как таковой отсутствует. Конский хвост, судя по симптоматике никуда не делся. Dura mater на месте. Усохла терминальная цистерна. Причина?
Возможно дефицит кровоснабжения из-за грыжи: компрессионно-ишемический генез.
А почему не была сделана миелогафия?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Июн 2010)

Елена Алексеевна. написал(а):


> А может нейрохирурги правы!



В чем? Вы считаете дискэктомия радикально изменит ситуацию? История больше смахивает на анекдот: "... я не умею готовить фуагра, давайте я вам яичницу приготовлю..."



Елена Алексеевна. написал(а):


> Причина?


С этого вопроса я и открыл тему)))



Елена Алексеевна. написал(а):


> миелогафия?


Цель исследования?


----------



## Елена Алексеевна. (28 Июн 2010)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> В чем? Вы считаете дискэктомия радикально изменит ситуацию?


А что, есть альтернатива?





> Цель исследования?


Локализация агента компрессии, его характер, а также уровень и протяжённость патологического процесса.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Июн 2010)

Елена Алексеевна. написал(а):


> А что, есть альтернатива?


Альтернатива? Конечно есть, не делать операцию которая заведомо не устранит окклюзию канала. С равным эффектом можно было предложить пациентки удалить апендикс.



Елена Алексеевна. написал(а):


> Локализация агента компрессии, его характер, а также уровень и протяжённость патологического процесса.



Разве  МРТ не дала вам ответы на эти вопросы?


----------



## Доктор Попов (29 Июн 2010)

Глубокоуважаемая Елена Алексеевна, согласен с доктором Зинчуком. При подобной патологии поясничная дискэктомия не добавит ничего. В поясничном отделе по крайней мере данной пациентки есть лордоз, а это говорит о бесполезности передних манипуляций типа дискэктомии. Лично я с нетерпением жду результатов большой операции с биопсией.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Июн 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Лично я с нетерпением жду результатов большой операции с биопсией.



К сожалению результатов мы не дождемся. Больную не стали оперировать, а  отправили на консультацию к ортопедам, для решения вопроса об эндопротезировании Т/Б суставов. У больной сопутствующий  коксартроз 3-4 ст. и её убедили в том, что затруднения с ходьбой у неё по причине коксартроза.


----------



## kobi (29 Июн 2010)

*Great!!!*:cray:


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Июн 2010)

kobi написал(а):


> *Great!!!*:cray:



Да... операции ради операций.
Кто-то из американских коллег-нейрохирургов когда-то давно сказал золотые слова: "операция должна нравиться больному, а не хирургу" и второе: "никогда не оперируйте пленку"


----------



## Доктор Попов (30 Июн 2010)

Надеюсь что после пересадки все-таки возьмутся за спину...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Июл 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Надеюсь что после пересадки все-таки возьмутся за спину...


Не кажется, ставить сустав на фоне выраженного парапареза вряд ли кто-то будет. Поживем увидем. У нас, к сожалению, нет понятия получения информированного согласия больного на оперативное лечение.


----------



## Доктор Попов (2 Июл 2010)

Док, грустный какой-то пост получился :cray:


----------

